# Can I put an image back on my camera card from my computer?



## EmilyD1970 (Sep 22, 2010)

I've got a photo that I retouched and need to print out.
Can I put this photo back on my camera so I can take just the card to the store?
I have a Niko D40x.

Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## rmpbklyn (Sep 22, 2010)

yes, if it is a usb compatible camera
go to 'my computer' look for the drive, like f, g , h, if not sure look at each one , then copy and paste as you would do to any drive. check the manufature of the camera's website , if you find it or the directory

in the future invest in a card reader, so you don't need to carry the camera .




EmilyD1970 said:


> I've got a photo that I retouched and need to print out.
> Can I put this photo back on my camera so I can take just the card to the store?
> I have a Niko D40x.
> 
> Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## Yuma (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes it is absolutely possible I have done it before just drag the photo back on to the card.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes, it's possible...but don't expect the camera to be able to display it on the screen.

As mentioned, get a card reader ($20-$40).  That way, you don't have to connect the camera to the computer for this type of stuff.

Also, USB thumb drives are ridiculously cheap these days.  You could use one for taking photos to the lab/store for printing.


----------

